# bathroom receptacles



## jwelectric (Jan 4, 2013)

210.52(D) of the 2011 NEC requires that at least one receptacle be installed within 3 feet of a sink.

Once this receptacle is installed can more receptacles be installed around the walls on a 15 amp circuit as long as they are GFCI protected?

Looking at 210.11©(3) it makes no mention of 15 amp circuits and clearly states that at least one 20 amp circuit be installed to supply bathroom receptacle outlet(s) which means more than one.

It does  not specify that this circuit is only for the receptacle outlined in 210.52(D) such as in 210.11©(1) for those receptacles outlined in 210.52(B) and 210.11©(2) for receptacles outlined in 210.52(F).


----------



## rnapier (Jan 4, 2013)

No you can not have other 15 amp bathroom rececptacle outlet(s). All bathroom rececptacle outlet(s) must conform with 210.11©(3).


----------



## codeworks (Jan 4, 2013)

it reads "to supply bathroom receptacle outlet(s)"  outlets is plural. that means you can have more, they can't extend out of the bathroom, can't supply lighting , or space heating or any thing other than outlets in the bathroom


----------



## gfretwell (Jan 4, 2013)

codeworks said:
			
		

> it reads "to supply bathroom receptacle outlet(s)"  outlets is plural. that means you can have more, they can't extend out of the bathroom, can't supply lighting , or space heating or any thing other than outlets in the bathroom


The exception to 210.11©(3) says

 "Exception:  Where the 20-ampere circuit supplies a single bathroom, outlets for other equipment within the same bathroom shall be permitted to be supplied in accordance with 210.23(A)(1) and (A)(2)."

So if this is all in one bathroom only, you could serve the light and fan but probably not the heater on a 20. Most resistance wire heaters would be more than 50% of a 20.

I don't think you can use a 15 for any receptacle in a bathroom, or supply a bathroom receptacle with a circuit that supplies another room other than a bathroom receptacle in another bathroom.

I guess a related question is can you use both conditions. One circuit supplies multiple bathroom receptacles and you also have another receptacle in one bathroom that supplies the fan/light and a receptacle in that bathroom only.


----------



## gfretwell (Jan 4, 2013)

I do see what JW is saying tho. There is a subtle difference in the language. The question is whether that is intentional or just an oversight at NFPA.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 4, 2013)

The question is what the intent of the code is but who knows that.  It certainly appears that the wording supports other outlets that are not 20 amp as long as they are gfci protected.  I actually did this once for a picture light in the bathroom.  They wanted a switched outlet so that when they installed a picture there they could use those lights made specifically for the picture.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 4, 2013)

The required bathroom circuit may supply more than one outlet in addition to the required receptacle location in 210.52(D); it does not say all outlets as it does with kitchen receptacles.

Francis


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 4, 2013)

210.11(3) Bathroom Branch Circuits. In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 20-ampere branch circuit shall be provided to supply bathroom receptacle outlet(s). Such circuits shall have no other outlets.

Exception:  Where the 20-ampere circuit supplies a single bathroom, outlets for other equipment within the same bathroom shall be permitted to be supplied in accordance with 210.23(A)(1) and (A)(2).

Notice that there is no reference to 210.52(D) at all. It says, "shall be provided to supply bathroom receptacle outlet(s)."

Is this for every receptacle installed in a bathroom? I to have installed switched receptacles in a dog house window in the front of homes for lights.


----------



## gfretwell (Jan 5, 2013)

A am going to agree with JW, based on what has been presented. Has anyone looked at the ROP to see if the CMP thinks more is implied?


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 5, 2013)

2-149 Log #3569 NEC-P02 Final Action: Reject

(210.11©(3))

_______________________________________________________________

Submitter: George M. Stolz, II, Pierce, CO

Recommendation: Revise text to read as follows:

(3) Bathroom Branch Circuits. In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 20-ampere branch circuit shall be provided to supply the bathroom receptacle outlet(s) required by 210.52(D). Such circuits shall have no other outlets.

Substantiation: A code-minimum installation calls for a receptacle installed within 3 ft of a bathroom sink, served by a circuit dedicated for that purpose.

When someone adds a voluntary and permitted receptacle for lighting or other purposes in the bathroom above and beyond the minimum expectations of the NEC, there is no reason to consider them the required bathroom receptacles that are required to be served from the required circuit.

As the text currently stands, it can be interpreted that every circuit that serves a receptacle in the bathroom (regardless of the designer’s intent for that circuit) must be served from a 20A circuit that serves only bathrooms.

This would have no impact on GFCI requirements as posed by other sections. It would serve to clarify the section and the minimum code-required receptacles it should be referencing. The proposed language would also serve to isolate the required receptacles from other loads away from the sinks, if this effect is undesirable an exception permitting other receptacles inside the bathroom to be served would counteract that. Additional receptacle outlets installed to meet design criteria need not meet the requirements of this article.

Panel Meeting Action: Reject

Panel Statement: The current rule permits the 20A bathroom circuit to supply all receptacle outlets installed in the bathroom, whether they are installed to meet 210.52(D) or are in addition to the ones required by 210.52(D). The submitters notation that every receptacle outlet in the bathroom must be supplied from a 20A bathroom branch circuit is correct and is intended by the panel. However, there is no limitation on the number of 20A branch circuits that can be used in the bathroom.

Number Eligible to Vote: 12

Ballot Results: Affirmative: 12


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 5, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> . . .It certainly appears that the wording supports other outlets that are not 20 amp as long as they are gfci protected. I actually did this once for a picture light in the bathroom. They wanted a switched outlet so that when they installed a picture there they could use those lights made specifically for the picture.


Is that considered utilization equipment?



			
				jwelectric said:
			
		

> . . . Is this for every receptacle installed in a bathroom? I to have installed switched receptacles in a dog house window in the front of homes for lights.


Please clarify

Francis


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 5, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Please clarify
> 
> Francis









 one of these


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 6, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> one of these


Not following the logic of your comment; I to have installed switched receptacles in a dog house window (or dormer) in the front of homes for lights for every bathroom receptacle.

I would like further clarification of 210.23(A)(1) as it may appy in Dennis case.

Francis


----------



## Dennis (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't see how Mike's comment applied to my bathroom switched outlet.  His comment may have been tongue in cheek


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 6, 2013)

There are many fine folks throughout our nation that will spend out last resource in order to light up their homes during holidays such as Christmas. They will burn the last drop of oil and the last lump of coal that our planet can produce in order to light some candles in the windows of the front of their homes.

Over the years I have installed many of a 15 amp switched branch circuit just for this purpose and sometimes this circuit will supply a receptacle that has landed in a bathroom.

It is my contention based on the panel statement of the proposal posted above that this is an illegal installation as any and all receptacles in a bathroom are required to be on a 20 amp circuit.

The lit picture that Dennis mentioned will without a doubt have a 7 ½ watt light bulb therefore 210.23(A)(1) would not apply. Should someone want to use only one 20 amp circuit to supply one bathroom and use this circuit to supply the receptacle as well as a light with a ceiling heating unit then 210.23(A)(2) would apply.

Does this clear things up?


----------



## gfretwell (Jan 6, 2013)

To be legal, that lighting circuit could simply be on a 20a. My wife has moved into a second 20 for her lights.


----------

